# Nightime at the Oil Rigs



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Guys - what's the best way to stay safe at the rigs overnight if you can't find a bouy totie to? Set a drift sock and get a few miles away from the rig? I want to try running out the evening before instead of hauling ace all night to the rigs.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

make sure you're downcurrent of the rig and just drift...simple as that. put out a few sword lines and maybe a freeline with a flyer on it.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Someone should be on watch regardless if you are on the hook (bouy) or drifting. We do this in shiftsand the person on watch at the time will either hold us up or we will simply free drift as indicated by "blue hoo". This will depend on sea state, current, and if the fish are biting. Who you going with?


----------

